# Voren Freeroaming



## Lexi (Jan 5, 2008)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=KjrPjqhKfoE">http://youtube.com/watch?v=KjrPjqhKfoE</a><!-- m -->
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://youtube.com/watch?v=b5Xfkm6DxLQ">http://youtube.com/watch?v=b5Xfkm6DxLQ</a><!-- m -->


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 5, 2008)

Cool vids Lexi, I will bet he was looking for toads in that shrub. Mine do the same thing when I let them roam.


----------



## Lexi (Jan 5, 2008)

yeah he wouldnt stop going into them lol but that was in the summer ...


----------



## Swtbrat (Jan 5, 2008)

Very Nice Lexi,thanks for sharing them.






Brat!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice vids! He has wide dark stripes on his side like a Blue Tegu.

Is that shed stuck to his foot or toilet paper??? :wink:


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 5, 2008)

I told you


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 5, 2008)

nice videos, i can't wait for my guy to be that size!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 5, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Nice vids! He has wide dark stripes on his side like a Blue Tegu.
> 
> Is that shed stuck to his foot or toilet paper??? :wink:


hahah yeah its tiolet paper..i trained him to use the bathroom Hahahaha


----------



## Mike (Jan 5, 2008)

Nice vids!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 5, 2008)

thanks guys!


----------



## eddiezahra (Jan 5, 2008)

ok who made ur signature pic. i want one, or want to learn how to make one!


----------



## Lexi (Jan 6, 2008)

um..i think... COWHER made it...theres a topic on it.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Jan 6, 2008)

Very nice video, Lexi.I like seeing tegus running around..


----------



## playlboi (Jan 7, 2008)

nice video. i can't wait till mine get that big!


----------



## greentriple (Jan 7, 2008)

Very cool. Isn't it awesome the way they search out and are curious about their environment.


----------

